# How Do You Find the wireless network interface on a Windows?



## Inshomothal (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anybody help me with this issue?

I've been trying to see whether my wireless card's interface was this "wlan0" or other code thing that i've read from these tutorials on how to make my wireless card go into monitor mode, but i haven't been able to find the command for windows. 

I only get iwconfig which i've found out is only for a linux OS(I think that that's an actual system) and it doesn't work for windows.

I tried to use ipconfig but so far i can only see my ip address and my mac address and the name but no interface. 

My network adapter is a Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter.

My system is a Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 3. I would appreciate any help.

Also, i'm still barely able to even recognize myself as a beginner so if you could avoid using any word that i'm not able look up and get a clear definition of (by that i mean go from the definition of that word to the definition of another word that was in the definition of the word i was trying to define) I would much appreciate it. 

Abbreviations I believe I can handle.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? I can't think of any legitimate reasons why you'd need to do this but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Inshomothal (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend has been trying to trying to show me how to monitor my own network but he says I need to figure out what my network interface is so I can switch it to monitor mode.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"i've read from these tutorials "

have a link to one of these so we understand what it is you have been reading?

does putting a nic into promiscuous mode sound familiar?

are you trying to use wireshark?


----------

